# NYX round l/s for Desi gals



## csdev (Jul 21, 2008)

pooooooooof


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, NYX is pretty inexpensive, so i would probably get whatever strikes your fancy.  Buy three colors and see how you like them.

It's pretty hard to recommend you something when we haven't got an idea of your personality or what you favor. Start off with something basic.  Pick a red color, a pink color, and a nude-ish shade.  And if you don't like those shades you've picked, you know better which way to go on those color spectrums.


----------



## csdev (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont like any dark colors - can u recommend some neutral, nudes, pink-browns, berries


----------



## COBI (Jul 21, 2008)

Have you checked out the NYX swatch thread?  There are quite a few of the lipsticks there for you to get a better idea of what matches what you might be comfortable with.

http://specktra.net/f217/nyx-swatches-72373/ (You'll have to go through them because there are also shadows, liners, etc. swatched.)


----------



## csdev (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks so much!! I had nto seen this


----------



## zerin (Aug 5, 2008)

hey try this website..they sell nyx lipsticks for cheap! $1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i don't own any nyx lipsticks but i'm thinkin about buyin them now. 

NYX cosmetics - red cherry - la colors, jewelry, clothing - Nonpareil Boutique


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 5, 2008)

lol Since there are quite a few desi threads, I think the mods should just sticky one so we don't make so many.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I got my order of Round Lipsticks yesterday!!! WOO HOO!!!

And I *STILL* can't find my camera to swatch...


----------



## Ziya (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG I'm a desi gal as well, I haven't tried any of their roundl ipsticks but I'm in love with their jumbo lip pencils theyre so pretty and they lassttt I think I have iced mocha wich is an awesome nude pink color and iced coffee which is a brown neutral shade..Chocolate is realllly dark but its great for layering and it lasts the longest :d i hope you try em out!


----------

